# Bowtech Assassin compared to Mathews Z7 Extreme!!



## CCROLAND (Nov 18, 2011)

I shot the 2 bows today at a bow shop. The Assassin was much more faster than the Z7, even a little lighter. The Z7 would only go up to 68 pds of draw and the Assassin went up to 73 pounds. The only thing that the Z7 had better was the quitness. I priced the Assassin with a QAD drop away rest and a Spott Hawg 5 pin sight, and it was just over the price of the Z7 with nothing on it. 
 Has anyone else shot the 2 of these bows together? I'm not seeing a reason why someone would buy a Z7 over the Assassin besides they might have a lot of money they want to spend!! I shoot a Mathews bow now, so I went in the shop prefering the Z7.


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Nov 18, 2011)

I've owned 4 Mathews bows over the years, but honestly I think they have lost the wow they once had, and consumers are seeing it too.

Nothing since the switchback has impressed me personally.

I currently shoot a destroyer and its the  best bow I have owned.


----------



## Mossyoak83 (Nov 18, 2011)

I own an assassin myself and shot both. Just couldn't see spending all that extra money and the bacwall on the assassin is much better than the spongy feeling z7!


----------



## j870sm (Nov 18, 2011)

I had a Z7X and sold it.  If I were you I would get the other bow but that's just me.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Nov 18, 2011)

I think Mathews sells most of their bow's because of the name on the limb. Mathews makes a good bow, but they have been riding off the same basic thing for a long time now. Some people might say Mathews feels better then anything else to them and thats fine, but after messing with about every bow company out there I know there are deffiantly better bow's on the market for *ME*! Until Mathews comes out with something that really puts them back in the game i'll continue to shoot other bow's.


----------



## Assassin Shooter (Nov 18, 2011)

I shot both when I purchased my bow. Being the first times i had even drawn a modern compund bow I was a clean slate for feel and relied upon a VERY knowledgeable pro shop staff to assist me with the technical comparisons.. I quite honestly had an open ended budget when I walked in. I walked out with the Assassin and have not a single regret other than not changing the rest at time of purchase? The hostage rest will do but not pleased with how it wears, should have listened to the shop when I purchased.


----------



## richardh8700 (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree with Happy Dad, not had a good feeling Mathews since my Switchback XT. I too shoot the Destroyer. Good luck


----------



## work2play (Nov 19, 2011)

Two totally different bows, split limb dual cam vs soild limb single cam. And with 5 more lbs of draw and a higher IBO its gonna be faster. Duh. Your not gonna get an apples to apples compairison. Not a spongey backwall? That's all I don't like about it, as with most dual cams-it should've been a limb draw stop instead of a string draw stop. Not sure where your shopping but I just bought a z7 Mag this week for $750, which was 150 less than my Invasion. Sure. There's a ton of great shooting bows out there, we are blessed this day in archery - shoot what makes you happy. As far as Mathews missing the mark,   there is still more people making a living shooting them. And I don't mean no Hollywood tv "pro", with that said im sure Levi could out shoot me with any   of my bows. 


No hating here, just my .02.


----------



## Mossyoak83 (Nov 19, 2011)

Two totally different bows, split limb dual cam vs soild limb single cam. And with 5 more lbs of draw and a higher IBO its gonna be faster. Duh. Your not gonna get an apples to apples compairison. Not a spongey backwall? That's all I don't like about it, as with most dual cams-it should've been a limb draw stop instead of a string draw stop. Not sure where your shopping but I just bought a z7 Mag this week for $750, which was 150 less than my Invasion. Sure. There's a ton of great shooting bows out there, we are blessed this day in archery - shoot what makes you happy. As far as Mathews missing the mark, there is still more people making a living shooting them. And I don't mean no Hollywood tv "pro", with that said im sure Levi could out shoot me with any of my bows. 


No hating here, just my .02.



The assassin isnt split limb!! I've shot both firsthand at 70lb. and  the assassin is still smoking the z7!!


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Nov 19, 2011)

I could not care less who shoots what bow and makes a living. Until he starts cutting me in on some of that check every week, then I will be concerned.

Mathews had a good thing for a long time  and still do an excellent job of marketing the product they sell.

I cant say first hand on the speed of the 2 bows mentioned above, but I can tell you for a FACT.

Bowtech General (slow as christmas) 27" 70lb  

vs 

Mathews Reezen  (advertised IBO of 340) 27" 70 lb  SAME EXACT ARROW, same chronograph.

The general SMOKED the Reezen repeatedly, shot after shot.......I was amazed......that a bow with an advertised IBO 0f 340 was consistently slower than a bow with an advertised IBO speed of 307-315.

I realize I was not shooting an IBO setup but all the playing fields were equal for both bows.


----------



## bowhunter65 (Nov 19, 2011)

i shoot an assasin and would not trade it for anything. it is a great shooting bow and with the rak package (i kept the sight but had a qad drop away from another bow put on) at only 650 the price was perfect. i bought bow kit and a dozen blue streaks for less than i could have bought the bare mathews that i looked at.


----------



## CCROLAND (Nov 20, 2011)

Work2play- both bows are solid limbs and I actually got both to the same draw length and the same 66 pd weight. The Assassin was faster than the Z7. 
 I've always been a mathews guy since I got back injto bow hunting, but like other people, I am having a hard time spending the Mathews Money when there are other bows out there that come in well under their prices and out perform!! I was just seeing if other people have shot the 2 bows and noticed the same thing I noticed, and it seems like I'm not alone.


----------



## ETK (Nov 20, 2011)

I shot both bows also. I used to shoot a Switchback XT. I chose the Assasin over the Z7 Extreme also and not because of the money difference. The Assasin has a better backwall and is alot faster. I Assasinated the first deer I drew on with it. The deer was a 260 pound 134 inch nine pointer in Illinois on October 28th. Notice the Switchback in my avatar from 2009.


----------



## hogman1 (Nov 20, 2011)

i shoot a Elite GT500 currently, I was at the shop a few weeks ago and shot the assassin. man what a shooter. that bow is lightweight, soldi wall, good valley on it, grips nice, and shoots hard. I personally like the bow. The z7 on the other hand, isnnt a bad bow either. but for MY feel, I like the bowtech much beter. But im still sticking with my Elite.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 21, 2011)

Z7 Extremes are $659 around here.



I shoot a 60 lb Mathews S2. It's smooth and quiet at 252 fps. I shot 65hogs and brought home 61 with it.


You boys keep on chasing speed.


----------



## ETK (Nov 21, 2011)

Catdaddy, Those other four hogs come have been taken home with you if you had a BOWTECH ASSASIN!  All remarks aside, shoot what you feel comfortable with. I was well pleased with my Switchback XT but I wanted a flatter shooting bow and THE ASSASIN was a birthday gift. I hope you wipe out all those swine!


----------



## Nitro1970 (Nov 27, 2011)

If anything happened to my Maxxis it would be hard to pass up the Assassin.


----------

